# Fulfillment for Comfort Colors?



## UncleSparky (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking for a fulfillment company to integrate with my Shopify store. I would use ThePrintful but they do not have Comfort Colors brand shirts as an option.

Does anyone know of a fulfillment company that prints on Comfort Colors (long sleeve pocket t shirts) and preferably has a fast turnaround time?

Thanks!


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

How many shirts a day do you need printed ?


----------



## UncleSparky (Dec 27, 2016)

needtshirtsnow said:


> How many shirts a day do you need printed ?


not sure, hopefully 50ish


----------

